# Spetsnaz shovel video



## Rommel

In my search for a spetsnaz shovel and video showing the same I was given an e-mail by someone from the systema forum which had a link www.spetsnaz-gru.com. Does anyone know who this Alexander Popov is? His biography states the following:

I, Alexander Popov, welcome you. I am the President of Spetsnaz Training Association (nongovernmental) and the Chief Expert in knife and hand-to-hand combat in the version of Spetsnaz GRU (or Special Forces of the MAIN INTELLIGENCE DEPARTMENT of the General Staff of the Russian (former Soviet) Army).

The aim of this serial is to introduce amateurs of fighting arts to the most effective and deadly system of hand-to-hand combat of today that is not known to the public at large or even to a close circle of specialists.
This unique system was developed in 20-30-th of the XX century in Russia on the base of the best fighting systems of the East and the West. It was successfully tested during the Second World War.

In 1943 the Soviet Army started a counter-offensive against the fascist invaders and a need arose to purge liberated territories from enemy's agents, reconnaissance/saboteur groups, remains of defeated German troops, bandit units etc. On 19-th of April, 1943 by order of Stalin SMERSH, the Chief Counter-Intelligence Department for People's Defense Commissariat of the USSR, was set up.

The counter-intelligence SMERSH was under Stalin's personal command and was not a part of the GRU. However, the most of SMERSH investigating specialists were taken from GRU Special Force units. Such a specialist-investigator, called a "wolf-hound" in the slang, had not only to master the hand-to-hand technique, to use any available thing as a weapon, to fire with both hands (such method of firing is called "Macedonian style fire"). He must be able to catch alive a well-armed, specially trained and physically strong fighter. To do that, it was necessary to master such a fighting system that would surpass all existing fighting systems. 

Here we can quote some figures. Only in 1943 "wolf-hounds" investigators neutralized and arrested 80.296 hostile agents, saboteurs, bandits, and other criminal elements at liberated territories.
After the end of the Second World War the counter-intelligence SMERSH was disbanded and the most of its workers came back to the GRU. 
After Stalin's death the new leadership of this country started to conduct their reforms in the Soviet Army. Training of universal super-fighters seemed to be a useless and even a dangerous thing, therefore the special units of the GRU were disbanded. Instead of them formations of the Soviet Army built up their own units - companies, later - battalions and brigades of special forces where the well-known SAMBO system (self-defense without weapons) was taught as a method of hand-to-hand combat.

So, the most perfect system was neglected for a very long time. By now almost all of the famous cohort of investigating "wolf-hounds" are not alive. But some of them spread the knowledge among their learners. I had the luck to be a learner of one of the "wolf-hounds". My coach, even in his old age, could easily overpower a few young and well-trained fighters of "the black belt" level at least. 
I hope that all amateurs, regardless of their level of training, will like this serial.

Alexander Popov


----------



## Gregor

Ive received this video cassette. No additional information about Popov and the history of the style, but his technique is impressive. At any rate, I havent seen anything like that. 
It does not look like the Kadochnikovs style. 
Is he from Russia?


----------



## Samurai

The sample video clips on the Shovel looks like he is doing some sort of Chinese Wushu.  I even saw the crane step and some other COMMON wushu techniques.

I understand that the "work" is hard to show without a partner so I am not passing a judgement, just making a comment.

Thank You,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## GouRonin

Interesting how that little black bat makes it way into everything spetsnaz ain't it?


----------



## Arthur

Gotta agree with Samurai... definately looks like Wu Shu/Gong Fu.

Certainly looks nothing like any of the Systema, ROSS, Kadochnikov, Combat Sambo or other RMA I've seen.

And yes Gou... it is amazing how that bat gets around.

Arthur


----------



## Rommel

Arthur,

Have you seen any shovel work in ROSS or Kadochnikov systems?
What's it like cross-training in ROSS and Kadochnikov with systema?


----------



## Arthur

I've seen some ROSS and Kadochnikov shovel work on video. Its similar to ours in the same way other parts of those arts are similar to ours.

I don't cross train in either of those systems, but I try to learn about thm as much as I can. I have lots of ROSS videos and as Kadochnikov videos become available, I'll get those too.

I have a student who cross trains in ROSS, and I try to pay attention to what he's doing and have also had a some opportunity to get to gether and share a bit with his ROSS teacher.

I think its good for all RMA people to check out what the others are doing, get more familiar with it, etc... It always sets the stage for more learning.

Arthur
PS Now I'm totally wanting to do shovel work and I don't have one in my possesion at the moment. Hmm... do I have an e-tool in the trunk?


----------



## jellyman

Art, can you make it up in May? Bound to be shovels then.

As for the clips, they do remind me of wu shu. He may still be spetsnaz, though. Not all units do a russian style, and wu shu (in the pre-communist china sense of the word, somewhat ironically) is used as a base in some units.

I agree with Arthur that it never hurts to look at what other people are doing.


----------



## Gregor

I agree that this style has some likeness to Kung Fu. After all, it was stated about this style: «This unique system was developed in the 20-30-th of the XX century in Russia on the base of the best fighting systems of the East and the West» (see http://www.spetsnaz-gru.com/spetsnaz.htm ).
At that time the USSR rendered a large military and economic assistance to the pro-Soviet government in the Southern China. There were many Soviet military advisers in China and many Chinese, especially those ones from southern provinces, visited the USSR (it is known to all specialists in the Russian history of the 20-th century). Therefore, it does not look improbable that some combat techniques and training methods might be borrowed by the SMERSH and the GRU from certain Kung Fu styles (some of southern styles are known to be of exceptionally high combat efficiency).

As regard to Arthurs  remark: Certainly looks nothing like any of the Systema, ROSS, Kadochnikov, Combat Sambo or other RMA I've seen. It seems to me that the world of the Russian Martial Arts is rather versatile. Probably, it only starts to unveil a little its main secrets.

As regard to Alexander Popov level of technique. Video clips do not give full notion about it, but having seen the videocassette, I can say that he is undoubtedly a master of high class. It gives an impression. At any rate, I also ordered the second cassette Knife Combat.

Gregor


----------



## Samurai

Just *FYI.....* 
Cold Steel makes a Spets shovel.  Here is the information from the website.  You can buy one from 
http://www.eknifeworks.com 
It is $16.99 US which is about $10 less then from Cold Steel direct.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Special Forces Shovel is modeled after the original Soviet Spetsnaz shovel. The Spetsnaz were the Soviet army's most elite unit, and were renowned for their deadly efficiency.

Because they were trained to travel light, they packed only the bare essentials. One of their favorite tools was their unique shovel which featured a broad flat blade and three sharp edges for maximum versatility.

Our Special Forces Shovel follows the Soviet design as faithfully as possible with improvements in the steel (twice as thick) and heat treatment. This is a super value on a precision-made tool that is also a battle-proven, 
improvised weapon.

Features:

· Shovel head and socket are forged from mediumcarbon steel, then heat treated for maximum strength.

· All shovel edges have been sharpened to a sturdy utility/axe edge. It can easily be made razor sharp with a little effort.

· Each shovel is approximately 50 centimeters long so 
it can be used as a measuring tool (2 shovel lengths 
equal 1 meter).

· Each shovel is equipped with a heavy-duty wooden handle, suitable for hard service.


----------



## Rommel

Just an informal survey. How many out there actually own a spetsnaz shovel or copy of one? Where did you buy it? What video tapes do you own that taught you how to use it? And lastly, do you carry it around with you just in case something happens?

When I was still a ministerial student in the Philippines, I often carried a collapsable cane in my pocket because there were stabblings in the squatter area where I was teaching Bible Studies? There I studied arnis under a "mandirigma" or warrior. I could use arnis or my limited systema ability with the shovel, but I want to learn other methods of using it as used by spetsnaz soldiers.

Would anyone recomment Alexander Popov's video tape on the shovel?


----------



## GouRonin

You're in the Toronto area Rommel, (Well Mississauga doesn't count but I used to live near burnhamthorpe and Dixie heh heh heh. In fact I use to live 15 min from Vlad but it was before he opened) and you have done some arnis. Have you ever worked with Jun De leon?


----------



## Rommel

Gou,

I first learned Arnis Lanada in Boston when I was going to college. I then transferred to a college in Northern California and studied the doce pares system for a while. I then moved to San Diego and studied arnis under an American who studied in the Philippines. I then went to the Philippines for 5 years and studied a variation of Pekita Tirsia and a style called Tracma. When I moved to Mississauga, I didn't continue any formal arnis training because I started studying systema (now going on 3 years) with Vladimir. I have heard good things about Kali De Leon and also Sayoc Kali, but as a pastor I don't have much time to devote to martial arts training except in the mornings. For now, while I'm here I decided to focus entirely on Sokoli Stalina (Vladimir's systema). I KNOW that studying systema has automatically improved my arnis as movement is movement and the use what works philiosphy is alive and well in systema.


----------



## jellyman

Well, I have a shovel I picked up in Moscow. I had the edges shaprened, but I'm thinking of getting another for gardening. What little I know is from watching Vlad use it. I think it would be cool if he did a tape on longish weapons - shovel, stick, sword - although it has been pointed out to me that the hand movements are the same/related.


----------



## Gregor

I sent a few questions to Mr. Popov by e-mail. Here are answers to them:

1. Which video should I start with?

It depends on what you want to learn. If the entrenching shovel technique, the starting point should be the film Entrenching Shovel  basic technique, if a knife work, the film Knife Combat - basic technique (see www.spetsnaz-gru.com ). If you mean the system as a whole, in this case it is better to start with a film containing the elementary course of hand-to-hand combat which will be issued soon.

2. Do you have an instructor training program?

There is such a training program, but it is not in video form yet. The films on the knife fight and entrenching shovel fight released by now are dedicated to two important and rather independent branches of the hand-to-hand combat. Those two series of video films are comprehensive manuals, they allow to master all basic combat methods used with a knife and an entrenching shovel according to the version of Spetsnaz GRU. Training starts from the basic technique. No preliminaries are needed. It is quite enough to have a desire and necessary implements  a knife and (or) a entrenching shovel. Any combat knife or dagger is suitable for this purpose; as far as entrenching shovels are concerned, a lot of Internet shops sell them, they are called spetsnaz shovel there, the price range is from 17 äî 28 $US.

3. Do you have any practitioners in the United States and Canada?

There are no practitioners in this system of the hand-to-hand combat anywhere outside Russia. Even in Russia there is little knowledge about this system, as during the Soviet time it was classified information. Very few specialists in complete command of this system have lived to the present time.

4. Is your system related to other Russian Martial Arts such as the Systema, Ross, or the Kadochnikov System?

No, it is not; this combat system greatly differs from such general combat systems as ROSS, Systema, Kadochnikovs system or Combat SAMBO.
Kadochnikovs system was developed by Alexey Kadochnikov in the 70-th of the XX-th century on the base of the military hand-to hand combat and his own ideas and developments. It is worth mentioning, without diminishing Kadochnikovs merits, that he had nothing to do with the Spetsnaz. Being an officer of the Soviet, and then Russian Army, he taught theoretical mechanics at the Higher Rocket School. The ROSS system was developed by Alexander Retyunskikh in the last 90-th on the basis of SAMBO and Kadochnikovs style.
Our system according to the version of the Spetsnaz GRU, was developed in the
 20-th  30-th of the XX century in the USSR to train personnel of special reconnaissance/saboteur units of the GRU (military reconnaissance) employed for combat actions at the rear of the enemy. Such specially trained intelligence officer was able to win several armed and well-trained enemies in a hand-to-hand combat. It should be noted that within two or three years of training a practitioner in this combat system attained a much higher level than the black belt 9 dan in the Eastern Martial Arts.

5. At first sight your style resembles Chinese kung fu. Has it some Chinese origin?

It must be admitted that a great contribution into the development of this system was made by Chinese masters of Kung Fu from the province of Guangdong. My principal teacher was master Sang Ming Chong who served in the GRU staff for a long time. However, this system was not based only on one particular Chinese style. It is a combined style that was developed and tested in combat conditions many times over 20 years on the basis of the best hand-to-hand combat styles of Russia and South China. It pays a great attention to cold-steel work, including work with the knife and the entrenching shovel. A unique system of pistol firing with both hands (so-called Macedonian style), a method to escape bullet hits (pendulum swing) and some other similar methods have been also developed. By the way, my teacher, Sang Ming Chong, being an outstanding master of Hung Gar style, was rather skeptical about the condition of the oriental Martial Arts in the second part of the 20-th century. He thought that they were loosing its main component, i.e. combat aspect. The Martial Arts are changing into either sports or something which only resembles the Martial Arts, not being them in reality. Methods shown by so-called masters are not applicable in a combat, as they contradict existing combat principles and regularities.

Alexander Popov
President of Spetsnaz Training Association, Moscow (nongovernmental organization).


----------



## Furtry

Interestingly he doesn't comment on Systema as taught by Vladimir and Mikhail. But tells the same story as VV and MR for the basis and development/history of this art.
The answer to question five again touches on principles, "pendulum swing", of Systema as taught by MR and VV. The man is obviously knowledgeable and very proficient at what he does.


----------



## Rommel

It's also interesting to note how the VV and MK style resembles the higher forms of Chinese internal arts like Paqua or Tai Chi. I remember a thread where some Chinese masters had seen the Master of Fighting Video and said that MK's movements resemble those of the Chinese masters. Others see Aikido or Chi Na. The fact that Russia and China border each other and had many ties more than just the common Communist background during the Cold War days shows how each martial cultures influenced the other. I also remember reading that Russians were often hired as bodyguards to the emperors.


----------



## jellyman

I once saw a special on CBC about the Vikings. Apparently a large contingent were invited into what is now Russia to take over - I guess the locals needed some protection. Anyway, these Vikings called themselves the Russ (pronounced 'roose', ie 'goose' with an r for a g) and it is they who are credited with the formation of Rusia as a nation. Through trading they made contact with the orient and the Middle East, and were indeed hired as bodygaurds, due to their fearsome (and earned) reputation as fighters. This all takes place over centuries of course.

I've come across one article in russian on the web about the chinese emporor's bodygaurd, and MR has alluded to this as well.

I'll post the url for the article (and a bunch of others) when I get home - you can translate via alta vista.


----------



## Rommel

That's AWESOME Jelly,

I think you just found the missing link in our art. That is why it seems to also be a combination of eastern and western just like Popov's system. These bodyguards of the emperor could have been trained by the emperor's other bodyguards in ancient Chinese arts. They could have combined them with their European sword arts and come up with the Russian hybrid which was further improved by the Russian spetsnaz when they were trying to look for and at the same time 'create' the ultimate martial art. Another possible theory is that the Russian monastaries could have imitated the Buddhist Shaolin monasteries in further developing the art. Whatever the case, it could have been passed on through bodyguard families. Wasn't MR's uncle one of the top bodyguards of Stalin, one of Stalin's falcons? This explains why our martial art has so many bodyguard applications and drills. It's a perfect Bodyguard, executive protection system that's continually being enhanced and improved by MR and VV.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *It's a perfect Bodyguard, executive protection system. *



It's true. Just yesterday I was in the kitchen wearing a suit and dark sunglasses with an earpiece  guarding the cans of chef-boy-r-dee and tell the dog to, _"move along....nothing to see here...move along now..."_

Of course I can't afford a real earpiece so I had to tape my friend's baby monitor to my head and all I could hear was his wife asking him why she couldn't find the baby monitor but damn it, I was soooo in character!


----------



## RobP

I understand how people draw parallels between Systema and the chinese internal arts. Certainly there is a softness there that goes beyond anyone I've experienced in taiji.

However - and I speak with almost 20 years of CMA training behind me - the thing I find iinteresting is that IF the System is based on or drew heavily from the Chinese arts, how come the training methods are so different? There is no emphasis on "centre movement" or dan-tien in Systema, yet this is a fundamental of taiji. Likewise, the concepts of rooting and ground path are very different in the two arts.

I buy the fact that at a high level there are only a few principles to be observed, so good people will look similar, but other than that I'm not sure that too much can be read into any apparent similarities.


----------



## jellyman

RobP

I think much may have to do with how you define 'influence' and 'martial art'.

If we take systema to be truly about principles and transcending technique, then if a systema person saw someone do a tech, and put it in the systema framework, stripped it down to principles, and integrated into his/her personal style, would that person be doing systema? Well, as a systema man I'd say yes. But if the tech was from jjj, for example, and I was a jjj man who defines his art in terms of technique, I might say no.

Also, I'm not so sure bodygaurds would train each other so much as just maybe bang it out for fun, or compare notes. After all, why would anyone hire a bodygaurd that needed traiining?

Also, need defines function - multiple oponents require constant movement, and you can see this in ba gua (designed for bodygaurds) as well as in aiki (also used for multiple opponents).


----------



## jellyman

btw, this is not the only origin theory on systema.


----------



## Rommel

"Also, I'm not so sure bodyguads would train each other so much as just maybe bang it out for fun, or compare notes. After all, why would anyone hire a bodygaurd that needed traiining?"

The bodyguards could have been an army since those emperors were rich and had a lot of enemies. Even now in some countries rich drug lords or dictators have their own militia or private army aside from the regular army. They could have cross-trained back then just like we do now. Look how much we love to train. It keeps you in top shape and there is a continual improvement in skill. I don't think that there is really anything new (like cross-training) under the sun.

"However - and I speak with almost 20 years of CMA training behind me - the thing I find iinteresting is that IF the System is based on or drew heavily from the Chinese arts, how come the training methods are so different? There is no emphasis on "centre movement" or dan-tien in Systema, yet this is a fundamental of taiji. Likewise, the concepts of rooting and ground path are very different in the two arts."

The ancient art they studied could have been slightly different from the variatiosn of the CMA we see today. China is so huge and there were so many different martial arts and variations of martial arts. 
The reason why I think studying origins is important is that I won't always be here in Toronto to study under Vladimir, but I have a framework to continue to develop and study other arts in the future to add to my own personal style of systema. If I can find the major influences of systema, then I can study or analyze movements and techniques from those arts to extract what I need. Anyone can notice that Mikhail's expression of systema looks different from Vlad's which looks different from his assistant instructors and senior students.


I heard it from Vladimir that Mikhail had studied 100 different arts. He also explained how certain masters would come and demonstrate during their classes things that were just unbelievable like one who could manipulate a persons organs in such a way that he would be dancing around until the organ was returned to the right place. There were times in class that he tried to teach us something he had learned but at the same time he admitted that he was not good at that particular movement. As students it sure looked good to us, but Vlad was very critical of himself.


----------



## woda

I don't doubt this guys skill, but he sounds like he's full of it to me. The places where he says his art were used are the exact same as where systema was used. GRU is russian military intelligence as opposed to the 'civilian' KGB. The bat logo of systema is from these GRU units. Attached to GRU are divisions of spetsnaz. Attached to each division is a special operations brigade-sized unit. This seems like a custom version of some oriental art, but making the same historical and performance claims as systema.


----------



## woda

Also, calling systema a "general combat system?" It's a little more than that.


----------



## RobP

I agree that there are many variations in CMA, but at the root (ha ha!) of all the Chinese internal styles are the concepts of dan tien, root / groundpath and peng, which, as I'm sure we agree are not present in the same way in Systema. 

I'm also not sure about Mikhail studying "100 arts". He may have been exposed to different arts in terms of how to work against them in his training, but by all accounts his phsycal teaching as such had pretty much stopped by the age of 16 or so. 

Vlad showed us the organ thingy when he was over last time - it was not so much moving the organ (which, let's face it would kill someone) as somehow upsetting or aggravating it. Was interesting to see how he got different effects by targetting different areas with different types of strike.

Cheers


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by woda _
> *Also, calling systema a "general combat system?" It's a little more than that. *



How do you mean this?


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by RobP _
> *Vlad showed us the organ thingy when he was over last time - it was not so much moving the organ (which, let's face it would kill someone) as somehow upsetting or aggravating it. Was interesting to see how he got different effects by targetting different areas with different types of strike.*



This definitely sounds very CMA! Is there a medical theory that goes along with this, as Oriental medicine goes with CMA?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by RobP _
> *Vlad showed us the organ thingy when he was over last time - it was not so much moving the organ (which, let's face it would kill someone) as somehow upsetting or aggravating it. Was interesting to see how he got different effects by targetting different areas with different types of strike.*



He's done it to me a few times. It doesn't feel good.

Of course I'd almost rather that then the time he made me dance like the scarecrow from the Wizard Of Oz.

:waah:


----------



## Rommel

There is something that Vladimir said that someone did with someone else's organs that he can't do. I know the organ punching that you are talking about, but this was something really complicated and really highly advanced. The person who did it was a Russian master. There are other Russian arts out there that can do really weird things to the human body that are still secret. Up until recently the almost inhuman things we do in systema were also secret and no one knew about it. Being a systema trainer in Russia Vladimir was exposed to so much high level stuff that he was not able to study in depth. God willing, those other Russian martial arts will be revealed in due time. Perhaps Popov is one of many more that have opened their minds to teaching us westerners. I'm sure there will be a lot more in the future.


----------



## Pervaz

Rommel,

Can you explain what you mean by "almost inhuman things we do in systema "?

It seems a strange phrase 

Thanks


----------



## Rommel

I was demonstrating to some of the members of my church only some of the things I had learned in only two years of studying systema.

1. The ability to absorb full strength punches to our bodies.
2. The ability to easily drop any attacker without breaking a sweat with practically no effort.
3. I put a blind fold on and had three people attack me for a demonstration and I was able to control all three of them.
4. The ability to throw a punch that looks effortless yet drop your opponent.
5. The ability to get out of locks, holds, etc effortlessly.
6. The ability to put someone down without touching them, but only by breathing. I was only able to pull this off twice in class, but Vlad does it to me all the time.
7. The ability to break the punchers wrist/hand when their punching you but subtle changes in your body position.

From their perspective it was amazing, almost inhuman in their words. From our perspective it's business as usual. We know how much we don't know and our knowlegdge pales compared to Vlad. I've seen him do so many amazing things like transfer the force of the punch back to the puncher with just hand movements. He has put people to sleep with just hand movements-I was one of them!!!


----------



## jellyman

_I agree that there are many variations in CMA, but at the root (ha ha!) of all the Chinese internal styles are the concepts of dan tien, root / groundpath and peng, which, as I'm sure we agree are not present in the same way in Systema. _

Oh God, not this again lol

shades of empty flower, eh rob?

I don't doubt that over the millenia cultural exchange between russia/ussr region and se asia occured. There were no natural obstacles to stop this, and even on the biological level, that whole stretch of landmass forms what's called a cline, or a genetic and cultural continuum - similar to the cline from india through thailand, burma, tibet and china.

But that doesn't mean that native fighting systems could not have formed in russia - after all, india has native fighting systems too, as do thailand, burma and tibet - yet they also border china.

There's also mechanical aspects to systema that I don't see in any TMA - like rotating the shoulder vertically to use as a piston. Not to mention certain movements that link to russian dances.

In fact, I will go so far as to say that at one point or another, virtually every ancient culture has developed combatatives of one kind or another - in fact even the relatively new cultures in the New world have done this.

So for me, occam's razor pretty much dictates that what mr learned was handed to him whole - although he definitely added to this.

Now, as for the apparent differences in individual style - lest we forget, systema is supposed to provide you with your own personally tailored art, and is supposed to limitless. Why then would you expect all systema people to fight the same? Remember, the idea of the 'perfect technique' is emphatically NOT part of systema - all that matters is results vs effort.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by jellyman _
> *virtually every ancient culture has developed combatatives of one kind or another - in fact even the relatively new cultures in the New world have done this.*



Only so many ways to kick and punch I suppose...until we all grow 3rd arms...


----------



## Rommel

Or it could be that as languages are related by families and have ancestral origins (Romance languages/Germanic Languages, etc.), each art could conceivably have been modified in the same way but have come from a mother system/s. Maybe there are more "martial families" or connections than we realize.


----------



## Pervaz

Just going back to the main topic of this guy - After looking at his videos I think a main difference between his art (what it is either a form of systema and/or CMA) its very linear - especially in the knife work.  When dealing with the two attackers he is still in the "power of corridoor" when MR teaches to walk around in a circular way - Or have I had one too many hits on the head ??

P


----------



## Samurai

> He has put people to sleep with just hand movements



I do not see this as *Amazing*.  I have put a room full of people to sleep with the sound of my voice alone.

I am a MASTER !!!!!!!

OK- Maybe I am just boring.  :sadsong:


----------



## Rommel

Come to think of it so have I.


----------



## woda

arnisador, I'd consider a general combat system nothing more than basic self-defence and several offensive techniques designed around the job of the soldier. Systema, however, deals with car jackings, bodyguarding, arrest and control techniques and all aspects of combat from standing to the ground, weapons, but improvised weapons also. Breathing and health techniques are also covered in-depth.


----------



## Rommel

I just wanted to share an e-mail I received from Alexander Popov:

Dear Mr. Rommel,

1. All in all, over 70 films on training in the combat system Spetsnaz GRU
are planned to be produced. The following films will be on in the next 3
months: "Knife combat technique" - 2 films, 60 minutes each; "Fight without
weapons against several armed attackers" - 1 film, 60 minutes; "Enforced
detention and resistance to an enforced detention" - 1 film, 60 minutes;
"Fundamentals and principles of an actual hand-to-hand combat" - 4 films, 60
minutes each.
2. We plan to introduce a discount system. Our regular clients will be in
favorable conditions.
3. To answer shortly, yes, we use. However, it is a separate subject,
because in this case  it is necessary to say much or nothing. I can add that
many "specialists" talk on this topic without understanding essentials.
4. Yes, we plan to do it in future.
5. Yes, if there will be foreign followers who will wish to deal with
organizational problems.

Yours sincerely,
Alexander Popov

-----Original Message-----
From: rommelsanpedro@netscape.net [mailto:rommelsanpedro@netscape.net]
Sent: Wednesday, March 26, 2003 10:22 AM
To: spetsnaz@addr.com
Subject: Spetsnaz videos

Hello,

I am a student of Vladimir Vasiliev in Toronto and I have made a thread
regarding your videos on Martial Talk. Many of us love the Russian
Martial arts and I would be glad if you could post answers to the
following questions:
1. What are the future titles that you are planning on puting out?
2. Is there a special price for ordering all of your tapes?
3. Does your system also use Psychic Energy?
4. Are you planning on releasing DVDs of your material?
5. Are you planning on doing seminars outside of Russia?

Thank you so much for your time,

Rommel


----------



## Samurai

On the topic of the Spets shovel............I found this on the web.  Someone "Robin Hooded" a Spetsnaz shovel.








Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Rommel

"I have seen and enjoyed most of Mr. Vasiliev's [Systema]tapes, the similarities with the Chinese Internal styles are often remarkable..." -- Tim Cartmell, 14 Dec. '2000 posting (see "Concepts" "Under Pressure???" string)


----------

